
CSS Evolution, from CSS, SASS, BEM to CSS Modules and Styled Components - carlosepp
https://m.alphasights.com/css-evolution-from-css-sass-bem-css-modules-to-styled-components-d4c1da3a659b#.xkm348a6a
======
carlosepp
If you want to read about how styling has evolved, I recommend you take a look
at this article. It makes a strong emphasis on covering the basics of each
technology and some reusable patterns emerging from using JS in React through
the power of Styled Components

